# GC



## ICE (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/97859466@N05/12005142914/[/URL]

A B license contractor installed a furnace and A/C, water heater and el. service upgrade.  The previous furnace was located in a closet and the new furnace is located in the attic.  Hence an new vent through the roof.  This is the abandoned vent through the roof.  The worker even took the vent cap to use on the new installation.

He informed the owner that a smitty pan is required per code but he will not install a drain pipe per his contract.  Apparently he doesn't enter crawl spaces.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/97859466@N05/12005096893/ 

The el. service is an enclosure that's mounted over a hole in the wall so he will be doing that over.

The owners were there and the contractor wasn't.  So the wife went on and on about what a let down it is to find how wrong the work is.  She asked friends and relatives for advice on picking a contractor.  She Googled it.  Home Depot introduced her to this contractor.  

She asked me why he made a dozen mistakes, doesn't he have experience?  I pointed out that he is a general contractor, not an electrical or mechanical contractor.  She thought for a moment and said "Well that's good to know" because she can have him replace all of the doors, which is her next project. 

Some people aren't meant to be helped.


----------

